# Happy Birthday KMK, smhbbag



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 9, 2010)

2 members are celebrating their birthday on 11-09-2010:

-KMK (born 1964, Age: 46)
-smhbbag (born 1983, Age: 27)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## seajayrice (Nov 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday KMK and smhbbag!


----------



## baron (Nov 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## KMK (Nov 9, 2010)

My birthday is not until tomorrow, but you can send me your presents today anyway.


----------



## Berean (Nov 10, 2010)

*Happy Birthday!* ....today. 

But I'm not done shopping yet.


----------



## KMK (Nov 10, 2010)

Pretty!


----------

